# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Fort Design help

## WillyInBris

Hey guys my wife has been looking at those forts at the big green shed etc to be honest I am not real keen on the the quality for what your paying when I had a look at the way the deck was built it sent shudders up my spine also we don't have thousands to be spend either. 
So I was thinking as a winter project of building one ourselves. 
Idea is to have climber to the to the fort slide down the front keep it reasonably simple sand pit at the bottom etc. 
I am thinking of using Gal Posts and concrete them in but I am a little unsure on size and thickness to use not real keen on CCA treated stuff. 
Anyone done one of these i see lots of cubby house builds but not many forts? 
Thanks Willy

----------

